# Llave por codigo... (CD4071)



## steinlager (Sep 13, 2007)

Pues he montado el siguiente circuito y el mismo no me funciona... he tomado mediciones de U al presionar los pulsadores y me da 12V .pero no me activa el rele... alguien tiene idea de cual puede ser el inconveniente q evita el funcionamiento correcto?

Adjunto el esquema y el PCB para ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Q otras mediciones puedo hacer....???


----------



## steinlager (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya esta solucionado... si quieren pueden cerrar el hilo... me falto la pista q une el emisor a "+"


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2007)

steinlager que programa utilizas?? me puedes pasar el link para descargarlo??


----------



## ramtronico (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola q tal steinlager soy nuevo en electronica y hace poco no mucho me inscribi al foro y asi viendo lo q tien esta pagina vi este tu circuito y me parece muy interesante me gustaria implementarlo pero dime en tu diagrama observo 4 pulsadores una pregunta cada pulsador corresponde  aun codigo cual es el codigo o como hago para poder activar al rele por favor me puedes explicar ademas creo el c.i  4071  no es un circuito integrado programable o si lo es bueno ps ojala me puedas responder a mi duda lo mas pronto posible si es q puedieras como hago pÀra activar el rele


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2011)

cd 4071 .no son compuertas esas ????

en realidad para analizar un poquito  /entender ese circuito y ver asi si es mas o menso util /seguro alguien tendria que poner el circuito, pero con simbolos, no asi con el integradito .

un saludo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 9, 2011)

Saludos. Aqui les dejo el diagrama del circuito.
Yo no le veo nada de utilidad a medida de seguridad.
Pero para fines didacticos esta bien.
Si se dan cuenta a simple vista podran notar que con solo seguir una secuencia
se activara el relevador, así que presionando todos los botones
de todos modos se activara el relevador 

Bueno, hay estudienlo...
PD. Ya se fijarón que el post es del 2007 ?
BYE4NOW


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2011)

que grande, te tomaste un rato para pasarlo


----------



## germanmunozs (Abr 21, 2012)

tienes a mano el patillaje del transistor BC327? muchas gracias


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

ese esquema es bastante porqueria, no necesitas la secuencia, con apretar lso 4 pulsadores al la vez, o ponerte a toquetear los 4 correctos  ya dispara.
NO es necesario la secuencia .

un poco mas serio es uno que anda por ahi con el 4013.


----------



## germanmunozs (Abr 21, 2012)

podrias ponerme el circuito,por favor?
muchas gracias


----------



## germanmunozs (Abr 23, 2012)

Pero si haces un circuito biestable r-s,que cuando pulses el pulsador que haga la funcion "set",este active un rele que desactive el circuito que anteriormente habeis nombrado.
Solamente tendrias que ponerle el pulsador "set"junto con los demas,asi no podras pulsarlos todos a la vez.


----------



## germanmunozs (May 10, 2012)

tambien puedes hacer esto para evitar que si pulsas todos a la vez re active el relé


----------

